# This past years Competition mount.



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Deer pedestal mount done for competition this past March.
This was a road kill buck from last summer.
Thought I would share.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Perfection!!!!......ribbon is great also.......


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice! I love those summer coats


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Great job,very nice work.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hats off to you. That is terrific. I wish more taxidermist and customers would realize how the subtle touches are what make mounts fantastic.


----------



## montana_wild (Feb 7, 2011)

That's one badass mount. How much do you charge for a mount like that?


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Great looking mount. Would love to mount an early season buck like that.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats Great looking mount .


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

That came out awesome! Is that the real velvet or artificial?


----------



## deerhuntintaxi (Dec 7, 2010)

That buck looks amazing, I love velvet bucks


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

deerhunter3241 said:


> Hats off to you. That is terrific. I wish more taxidermist and customers would realize how the subtle touches are what make mounts fantastic.


x2...


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

mrjeffro said:


> That came out awesome! Is that the real velvet or artificial?



Yes, that is the real velvet on the antlers.


----------



## hogslayr (Sep 27, 2011)

very nice buck..good work!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------

